# Compressors what size to run air tools and spray guns



## rob_payne (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi 
Am looking to getting myself a compressor for my garage a have seen a few on ebay and was wondering what cfm would run air tools like Da's die grinders and a spray gun. 
Anybody could give me any advice it would be much appreciated 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

You need to check the consumption of the tools you are proposing to use.
Personally I would be looking for around 15 cfm.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

I gota Dakota wolf 90 belt driven compressor 14.5CFM runs most things I need well


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

In general I find 3hp and 150l compressors cover people ok for general use. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

theshoe202 said:


> In general I find 3hp and 150l compressors cover people ok for general use.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately this is about as big as you can go on single phase leccy. There are twin 3HP motor compressors but I've heard they don't run that great cause they're so harsh on the electric supply.

EDIT - Just seen that SIP do a 4hp single phase motor with 14cfm of freeair delivery. That should cover pretty much everything.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

If you can't find anything on eBay and want to buy new, register on the Machine Mart site for emails. After a bit they will start sending you 10% or 20% off vouchers.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got a Clarke 3hp v twin belt drive compressor and it'll run guns and smaller tools like cutoff saws, nibblers and drills all day long. I think it would start to struggle with proper air guzzling tools though.

Basically, but the biggest you can afford / get power to / fit where you want to put it.


----------



## rdp50734 (Jun 14, 2016)

With the compressor buy the biggest you can but if you are spraying or just using air tools not very often A wheel hub say for 5 mins working time you can add a receiver.

Although it will take a little bit longer to fill depending on the size you will have more working time.

Ill check the model of my compressor tomorrow when I get chance.


----------

